# FS: Tunze DOC 9016 Protein Skimmer



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

USED Tunze DOC 9016 Protein Skimmer (9016.000) is recommended for aquariums up to 1,600 litres (422 US gal.) of salt water.
Dimensions: L125 x W113 x H418 mm (L4.9 x W4.4 x H18.8 in.)
230V/50Hz (115V/60Hz) 21 W
Water throughput: 1,300 l/h (343 US gal./h)
Air capacity: 650 l/h (317 US gal./h)
Skimmer cup volume: 1.4 l (.36 US gal.). 
Equipped with the accessories for internal and aquarium cabinet operation.
MADE IN GERMANY
SELLING FOR $250 bought it for $500 canadian
CALL-604-779-9258


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

OBO!!!!!it's in great shape


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Price drop to $300!!


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

pm sent for the skimmer


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Bump for a really good skimmer can be used inside as hang on or outside as external


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Price drop to $250!!!


----------



## khan82 (Feb 21, 2014)

PM sent......


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Daily Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSDiver (Mar 3, 2014)

PM Sent…..


----------



## SSDiver (Mar 3, 2014)

Tried to PM you but your folder is full. Would like to make arrangements to pick this up.


----------



## SSDiver (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey bluezebraman
I would like to get hold of you for this skimmer but cannot PM you as your folder is full.
You can text me at 250-398-0622


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Still available give me a call at 604-779-9258 if interested


----------

